# ANDORRA, a small country in the Pyrenees



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

shurik said:


> thanks for the pictures..I visited Andorra in 2001 on a ski trip...we stayed in Canillo.


Yep, Andorra is well-known by its skying-stations (like Canilló, Arinsal,Pas de la Casa or Soldeu)


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

somelc said:


> For the first time in my life, I saw photos of this small, small country.






Me too and its so cute :hug:


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

^^
That was just adorable.. :hug: lol

@frozen: You know how much I like your threads.... cool pics man


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

^Anton^ said:


> @frozen: You know how much I like your threads.... cool pics man


Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice pix. Andorra looks awesome with all those peaks.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice pics, the country looks interesting although the looming mountains and small roads do make it seem a little claustrophobic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Nice pics, the country looks interesting although the looming mountains and small roads do make it seem a little claustrophobic!


Yep, it is the same feeling I felt when i was there


----------



## Nõgesh (May 3, 2007)

It looks so dense for such a small town, so it looks good, also the new buildings are nice


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

I always wanted to see what Andorra looks like. Thank you so much. Such a small country. 

Why is this country independent anyways? Its too small to be independent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Doukan said:


> I always wanted to see what Andorra looks like. Thank you so much. Such a small country.
> 
> Why is this country independent anyways? Its too small to be independent.


I don't know, but it became independent since 1248


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Andorra is my official DVD/CD provider 

Thank you for the pics. I think I had never seen pics about 'urban Andorra', especially without snow. I expected it too be greener though.

I know some guys who have lived there for a while. There are many young Spaniards working in the ski resorts.

BTW, as a note Andorra la Vella is the highest European capital.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Doukan said:


> Why is this country independent anyways? Its too small to be independent.


Yeah, the EU should annex all of these microstates and farm their wealth to pay for subsidies to Poland.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice pics



Doukan said:


> Why is this country independent anyways? Its too small to be independent.


they managed to stay out of trouble.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, the EU should annex all of these microstates and farm their wealth to pay for subsidies to Poland.


Aren't Romania and Bulgaria the poorest?! Poland isn't doing that bad like those two. And still many companies see it has an important market.

Wish we had our own microstate like them , at least they are not exploited by a central state. We also reached a short-lived independence during the Kindgom of Leon period as I read somewhere. But Andorra doesn't look very good, many Portuguese there too. As far as I know they come next to the Spanish.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Stifler said:


> Andorra is my official DVD/CD provider
> 
> Thank you for the pics. I think I had never seen pics about 'urban Andorra', especially without snow. I expected it too be greener though.
> 
> ...


interestingly I never went to this country and is so close... and by the comments most also never did. never thought about it, but I've been said wonders about it. LOL. Dumb peasant Portuguese immigrants of course, it doesn't look not a bit like they said... no news here.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> Aren't Romania and Bulgaria the poorest?! Poland isn't doing that bad like those two. And still many companies see it has an important market.


True, but I think that Poland receives more because of its larger population.


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

Andorra is terrible. I've been to Andorra la Vella about 5 times in order to buy ... to visit the country and one must say that there's virtually nothing that the Spanish and French Pyrenees can't offer without trafic jams and an oppressing landscape. I've never felt more asthmatic than when in Andorra.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

I didnt realize that Andorra looks so modern. 

Looks like a shopping paradise.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Beautiful!

I wonder if they have any sense of national pride in such a tiny country..


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Giri said:


> Andorra is terrible. [...] I've never felt more asthmatic than when in Andorra.


what did you expect? Its a small city in the mountains...


----------

